# O/T -- CRAFTS



## Carolyn (Nov 11, 2005)

Just curious what type of crafters we have out there and if you often incorporate rabbits into your projects. 

A friend of mine would make rabbit placemats out of the cardsshe'd collect through the years of the bunnies on them. Theyreally came out adorable. Once you figure out howyou want the collage of cards configured in the shape of a placemat,you cover the front and back with clear contact paper and voila - allset to use. My friend would take a glass,draw a circle around the picture she wanted, cut them out and put themall together. You don't have to do that, but the idea of thesame shaped picture came out really cute. I like this craftbecause kids love to do it and you can finish a placemat in a day.

I'm going to make a Christmas theme placemat because one of the bestthings about having so many bunny friends are all the Christmas cardsyou get with bunnies on them. 

I used to have a stamp collection, but gave the wholecollectionaway. I used to make cards and know thatthe stamps would've been good for scrapbooking.
This was another cute idea I had seen. I tried it and it cameout just like it looks, which is not always usual.http://crafterscommunity.net/index.php/14

Would love to hear about what other crafts people are into, where you get supplies from, etc.















-Carolyn


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 11, 2005)

I am craftually deficent lol but my mom used tomake these awesome stuffed bunnys out of cloth. She hasnt made any inyears though.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 11, 2005)

I am a quilter. I recently completed this bunny wallhanging:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 11, 2005)

:shock2:

That is Gorgeous, slavetoabunny!

:great:

-Carolyn

I know of a woman that was collecting rabbit material, of any kind, andmaking a quilt out of it. Always thought that was a greatidea. Wonder if she ever finished it. onder:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 11, 2005)

I love to do crafts. I make stuff and sell them.I am going to be going shopping for materials in rabbits and more. Iwill be selling bible covers as well. I have made my first crochetblanket for my hubby last night. I will snap and post pics when I amdone here. I also make cross necklaces as well. If you would like tosee them pm me and I can give you the pic for them.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 11, 2005)

Cool Crosses, SPM!

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 11, 2005)

Thank you. We made them all. WE are hoping to sell more of them and we will be making more soon as soon as we get more ordered.

Here is DJ's binki the I finally finished last night. You can click on the image to make it enlarged.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 11, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> I love to do crafts. I make stuff and sell them. I am goingto be going shopping for materials in rabbits and more. I will beselling bible covers as well. I have made my first crochet blanket formy hubby last night. I will snap and post pics when I am done here. Ialso make cross necklaces as well. If you would like to see them pm meand I can give you the pic for them.


I have a ton of this material - I'm not sure how many yards.Seniorcats sent it to me. I'd like to share it with you ifyou can use it in your crafts. Let me know.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 11, 2005)

Cool yeah I could. It would be awesome. That was nice of Seniorcats to do that for ya.

It would make a perfect bible cover for animal christain lovers.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 11, 2005)

Actually i was thinking of doing rabbits for myart coursework in January as we get to start a new prodject then (weare doing apples at the moment).It would be so fun to do my bunniesalthough it might be hard getting them to stand still .Icould even do a ceramic bunny!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 11, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> Cool yeah I could. It would be awesome. That was nice ofSeniorcats to do that for ya.
> 
> It would make a perfect bible cover for animal christain lovers.


PM me with your address and I will send you lots of it.


----------



##  (Nov 11, 2005)

I crochet, knit, sew ,but geesh I havent done it in years, Someday ask Shadow about getting pinged with acrochet hook after I cut my thumb , lol .

I will be using My 2 Girls soon forspinning and crocheting , Shadow ! DUCK! lmao


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 11, 2005)

You just had to go there didnt you...Reminds mom thankfully I live 2 miles away you cant get me now:bunnydance:


----------



##  (Nov 11, 2005)

:rofl: :brat:


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey mom I think this one seems fitting lol.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 11, 2005)

lol good one shadow. lol


----------



##  (Nov 11, 2005)

Actually this one may bemore appropriate!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 11, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh Gypsy's got a good one. lol :colors:


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 11, 2005)

i just made some vallances for mylivingroom and a curtain for the front door. wasthinking of making a tote bag with the same material as its so darnadorable and i have tons and tons of it left over.


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 11, 2005)

Maybe you s/ make us both one for show supplies...LMAO!


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 11, 2005)

rofl i was thinking that rofl


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 11, 2005)

:foreheadsmack: Now, Gypsy and Shadow...

You _both_ *know* that The Only Reason why people have kids is so that the kids can take over the Chores.

Every Kid know it, and if a parent does their job right, that's the way it goes.

"...And That's The Truth!" ...Ruth Buzzy


* * * * * * * * * * 



Crafters make our lives more interesting, beautiful, unique, andpersonal. They devote their Love and Time, there's nothing morebeautiful than that.

The art they create is treasured forever.

:sunshine: 

-Carolyn


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 11, 2005)

Carolyn, my mum used to make my bro and i do chore stuff, and when we complained she simply said

"that's why i had kids!"

about the craft thing, just for the record, i have absolutely no artistic abilities.


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 11, 2005)

I do alot of crafts but so far no bunnies.I'm going to have to change that.

Tina


----------



## seniorcats (Nov 11, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> Cool yeah I could. It would be awesome. That was nice ofSeniorcats to do that for ya.
> 
> It would make a perfect bible cover for animal christain lovers.




I love Patti's wall hanging and I think it would be really neat if sheshared the fabric with another bunny lover. Crafty bunnylovers are the best people!

I usually make cat related items and many, many yards of catfabric. The only bunny craft I do is embroidery.You can still buy those old fashioned Aunt Martha iron ons forembroidery. There are several sets with bunny days of theweek to make tea/dish towels. You can get them at HobbyLobby, Wal Mart, Pat Catans orwww.colonialpatterns.com







And there are other rabbit patterns for crib quilts or however you want to use them.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 12, 2005)

I have seen those Aunt Martha iron ons when Iused to work at Joanns. I loved working there but the manager was ajerk and could care less for disabled people. I was one of the bestworkers there after I quit many of my close fellow employees quit aswell to show the company who the jerk manager was for loosing greatworkers.

I am looking forward in making things out of the bunny material. I havemade curtains, guinea pig cozies,crochet afghan pics abovemany post, and many other things as well.

Here are pics of the guinea pig cozies.

This one is binkie. Looks like a sleeping bag but open on both ends.





this one is a cuddle cup. It is all open and they just sleep in there like a dog bed.




This one is a cuddle bag. Like a sleeping bag. Just one end open the other closed.


----------



## BunnyMom (Nov 14, 2005)

The reason I want to win the lottery so bad is so I can quit my job and have time to do all the crafts I wants to do!

I bought three wood-cut bunnies a while back and had painted them likemy three so I could make a mobile to hang in their room. Itwas almost done until (the real) Hef decided to chew on (the wooden)Poco's ears. Now I have to fill it in and re-paint it.

I'm also knitting a scarf with a bunny on it for my nephew for Christmas. (He looooves bunnies!)

I've gotten into hand spinning recently and have been saving mybunnies' hair in a bag. I'm planning to blend it with Alpacaand spin a nice yarn out of it.

I'll post pics of these projects later when they're complete.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 14, 2005)

I will be going to ceramics and I want to paintsome more buns. Some of my previous hollanlops Abby and Thumper, alsoMeatHead and some other colours for flemmie looking.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 14, 2005)

Here is a picture of a ceramic bunny that Ihave. I didn't make it - it was made for me by a co-worker asa going away gift.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 14, 2005)

Too cute I love it.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 14, 2005)

Which one is the ceramic bunny?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 14, 2005)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*


> Which one is the ceramic bunny?


Heehee....will thereal Scooter please stand up?


----------



## nose_twitch (Nov 14, 2005)

I make beaded jewelry. Here's my mom's Christmas present....


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 14, 2005)

Your jewelry is gorgeous! Your mom will love it.


----------



## nose_twitch (Nov 14, 2005)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Your jewelry is gorgeous! Your mom will love it.




Thanks, I absolutely love your quilt as well.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 14, 2005)

nose_twitch - do you ever enter your jewelry inthe OC Fair? If not, you should. It's much betterthan lots of entries I've seen there. I used to enter the OCFair and LA County Fair every year when I lived in Huntington Beach(moved one year ago).


----------



## nose_twitch (Nov 14, 2005)

No, I haven't entered, but I'll definitelyconsider it! I actually just started beading about 3 monthsago, and I'm hooked. I've always been a jewelry fan, so it'sthe perfect hobby for me.

Here's my sister's Christmas present. (Actually I messed up,and I have to restring it, but this is basically what it will looklike.) I'm going to make some cameo earrings as well.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 14, 2005)

Oh Nose_Twitch it georgeous.


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 14, 2005)

I have been sewing since preschool, I used to dohand embriodery when I was very young, and now I make graduationdresses and dance costumes.

I've made a quilt before, a very simple one with my mom, and Iembroidered (sp?) pictures of different animals on some of the squares.

If I can find some pictures of some of the things I've made, I'll postsome pictures. I believe I have some pictures of mygraduation dress on my computer at home, I'll have to check when I gethome from school.

--Dawn


----------



## bluebird (Nov 15, 2005)

Years ago i made crocheted rabbit pins.I am making dog sweaters now for christmas.bluebird


----------

